# Dove season is upon us



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Who is all going to shoot some doves? I sure plan on it if i can find some!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll be out if i don't have work to do. Got a few tied to an olive tree or two. :twisted:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a reminder............Don't forget your HIP number. I have to work until the second week of the season. I hope there will be some birds left.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser and I went out last weekend looking for some ECDs to get in the mourning dove mood and saw a fair amount of doves. 

Lets hope todays storm didnt chase them away


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

it been wired down south one day i see will lots of dove then couple days later they are gone we have not had rain down here my be after the full moon there will be some around .


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I was down near the vernal area last year about this time doing some Deer scouting I planned on stoping at Pelican lake on the way back to do some fishing as soon as I arrived and stepped out of the truck there where Doves flying around like crazy groups of 10 or more per flock non stop. I spoke with a Fellow that was fishing near by he said he was a local. i asked him if it was legal to hunt there he said as long as you where away from the camp sites and any structures near by and on state land and had a license it was ok I know it's quite far if you live in Northern,Ut. but from the amount of Doves I saw well worth taking the fishing poles and the 12 guage down for the weekend that's where I'll be also don't forget the mosquito spray


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

campfire said:


> Just a reminder............Don't forget your HIP number. I have to work until the second week of the season. I hope there will be some birds left.


Here's a link for getting your HIP
http://www.uthip.com/registerhip.asp


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I will be heading down to Arizona this year for a few doves. I have to make it the second weekend since I have a Sand Hill Crane tag to fill the first weekend


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well here comes the rain cooler temp.to scared the dove out


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well here comes the rain cooler temp.to scared the dove out


Happens every year!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't believe I have missed a dove hunt in my life. I don't think I will start now.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Dove hunting is a waste of time....all the doves are on private property where all the grain silos and fields are.....bring on sept 11 and let the grouse hunt begin!!!!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

dove hunting a wast of time firedawg said. i shoot lots of public land for dove and i do good . dove hunting is lot fun


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont believe any kind of hunting is a waste of time... Dove hunting will be boring again this year.. Seen tons of doves so far but the cold front we are having will push them out at the last minute!! Im just ready for october to get here.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Was sitting at my house watching Doves thinking of the opener....... Until the D*** hail knocked em all off the wall -)O(- -O\__- the freeze that always happens before the hunt


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Same thing every year. A cold front pushes through within a week before the hunt is set to open. It will push a few birds out, but more will be in from further north, so no worries.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess it would be alot funner if my expierences were more productive....I know down south and central utah theres tons of doves and public land....but up here north not a whole lot going on.....grouse hunting is better cause my dogs are with me and I shoot alot more grouse....blues and ruffs, never get skunked either....guess Im not a good dove hunter...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well you show me some of them Pine Hens your gettin and I will take ya to some scrawny Doves  

Doesnt mean your a good or bad hunter.... Hell I dont even care if I get some, its just the first chance to throw some lead around.

Hey if you are up North, Logan or Garden city area would you PM me I had a question I wanted to ask.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, every year. Oh well, we always seem to do alright anyways. One of the only days we limited out it was raining (last year or the year before) but I think luck had a lot to do with that. It's fun anyways, even if they only are a flying chicken nugget, they don't taste that bad either, as long as you have a few to make a meal.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone mentioned on this site before that the length of the days is a bigger factor in triggering migration than cold weather. Is this true? :?:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I could see it being a cue for the migration, but if it were the determining factor, they would leave the same day every year. I'm no biologist, but I bet there are lots of contributing factors that start the migration. Length of the days, temps, weather, etc.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I scouted about 2 weeks ago and found an area and saw about 10 dozen birds over a 5 mile stretch. I went back 3 days later at the same place and time with no storms in between and saw like 3 birds. I don't think it is just weather that pushes birds around.


----------

